# evening primrose oil



## stefb

well i got my capsules today so ill keep you updated on what happens hopefully ill be in labour at weekend lol


----------



## ricschick

thats good 
do you take them orally or up the other end?:blush::rofl:

im getting my raspberry leaf tea today and given that a go.


----------



## stefb

rasberry leaf tea is good your BH defo go up a notch 
1 each end lol


----------



## Becky10

I'm too scared to step my BHs up a notch, they can already be quite painful and frequent at times. I wonder if I need to?! Hhhm - I'll see how you go!


----------



## stefb

lol mine hurt sometimes but ive always been early so i defo done it again... as for e.p.o its worth a try lol this pregnancy is killing me now so need it over lol


----------



## Pearl

i found something to add to this thread that may be useful/helpful info :) ...
_*
This article explains the usage of evening primrose oil to induce labor, what evening primrose oil does, and how it should be used.
*_
Pregnancy can be a joyous and exciting time for a woman, but it can also be a time of uncertainty. Most women have experienced the feeling of wondering if they would actually be pregnant forever. When a due date is approaching or has gone by without any signs of labor, doubts can form in a woman&#8217;s mind, especially when her doctor or midwife starts talking about inducing labor. Inducing labor using modern methods such as Pitocin is very common today, but some women prefer to try out a few natural methods before resorting to more invasive practices. There are many herbal methods thought to help bring on and enhance labor, as well as a few folk methods such as taking a bumpy ride in a car or eating spicy foods.

Evening primrose oil is a commonly used method of naturally preparing the body for labor. It does not directly induce labor, as commonly believed. Evening primrose oil acts as a prostaglandin, which ripens and softens the cervix. The ripening of the cervix can help the baby&#8217;s head engage deeper into the pelvis, which can help with dilation. Ripening the cervix can cause some of the contractions that start labor. Sometimes, though, these contractions are simply Braxton-Hicks contractions, which help prepare the body for labor, but do not mean you are in active labor yet. Ripening the cervix can help trigger the onset of labor, but it is unlikely that evening primrose oil will bring on labor in a woman whose body is not otherwise ready. Even if you end up having to induce labor, using evening primrose oil in the days and weeks prior to induction can still be beneficial. When the cervix has been ripened and softened, induction has a much higher rate of being successful. The ripening of the cervix may even aid in making labor faster and easier.

Evening primrose oil is a less invasive method of triggering labor, so it can be used earlier in the pregnancy than some other methods. As soon as 34 weeks, evening primrose oil can be taken orally. It is generally recommended to take two 500mg capsules a day until 38 weeks. At that time usage can be increased to 3-4 capsules per day. An entire capsule can also be inserted vaginally. It is best to do this before bed, so the capsule can dissolve while you sleep. You can also use the oil during perineal massage, and massage it on the cervix as well. Applying the oil directly to the cervix will produce the best results, but the ingredients in evening primrose oil can also be absorbed through the external skin or stomach.

The body can be stubborn, and even when using all the natural methods of inducing labor that are available, you still may not go into labor right away. The most important thing you can do is relax, since stress itself can delay or even stall your labor. Unless there is a medical reason to worry, don&#8217;t be concerned if your due date has come and gone. Even if it doesn&#8217;t seem like it, your body and your baby are preparing for labor to begin.


----------



## stefb

"massage it on the cervix as well" lol im not putting fingers up and rubbing lol i draw the line at some things lol 
thanks anyway hun least it shows it helps with labour


----------



## stefb

well i started them 2 yesterday morning and 1 inside lol, had 2 more this morning hopefully they will do something


----------



## Lizziepots

OMG! I feel so left out! I forgot to start! I'm going to start tonight with my first inside...and so I should take 2 capsules in the morning too? 
Cool. Thanks again for this Stef! :)


----------



## Pearl

ooh let me know how it goes stefb ... ive gotta go out and get some ... dunno whether to get the tabs or the oil tho , hmm


----------



## ricschick

well ive started the tea it isnt that nice is it! but il grin and bear it. ive had a few uncomfortable cramps today while walking.


----------



## stefb

ricschick said:


> well ive started the tea it isnt that nice is it! but il grin and bear it. ive had a few uncomfortable cramps today while walking.

im loving it but it is quite bitter try extra sugar or honey, i think its brilliant stuff like i said always been early and with my 2 boys labour was only 3 hours (girl was a nightmare) but second stage is really quick for me and i think the tea has helped


----------



## Becki77

Can you take evening primrose oil and rasberry leave tea at the same time????


----------



## ricschick

stefb said:


> ricschick said:
> 
> 
> well ive started the tea it isnt that nice is it! but il grin and bear it. ive had a few uncomfortable cramps today while walking.
> 
> im loving it but it is quite bitter try extra sugar or honey, i think its brilliant stuff like i said always been early and with my 2 boys labour was only 3 hours (girl was a nightmare) but second stage is really quick for me and i think the tea has helpedClick to expand...

you no i never even thought of putting anything init:dohh: il try that. the after taste is fine its just the first bitterness thats not.


----------



## nikky0907

Cool,be sure to let us know! :)


----------



## Lizziepots

Oh great! I decided last minute last night to go get my EPO capsules from kitchen cupboard and try inserting one. This might be a bit TMI sorry! Anyway, it dissolved super fast and all night I've had to constantly go to loo as per usual but also a few extra times to wipe cos I was so like sweaty/ oily/ itchy! 
Anyway, decided to come on here to see if anyone else has tried it and the first thing I read is the instructions that someone had posted off the web. Where it says to insert one 500mg capsule. Do we think that my 1300mg super duper capsule is the reason it bothered me so much!??? lol
It can't harm anything can it though really? I'm thinking I might wait until my 4am loo visit is over though before I insert tonight and that way I'll probably spend more time laid down. As it is I usually get up to go the loo no longer than 40 mins after going to bed!
Has anyone else tried the EPO? Stefb???


----------



## stefb

no i didnt have any problems hun i have used the 500mg ones tho but luckily ive not been up loads in the night


----------



## Pearl

has it brought on any contractions or positive signs >??


----------



## stefb

well i did think i was in labour last night as i said in another post so maybe it is doing something, but my cervix is still closed so god knows


----------



## Lizziepots

I had a feel for my cervix ( yes I know this is really TMI) and I can't find it! Either my channel tunnel has got longer or my hands have shrunk! lol I know I've felt it in past (don't ask). Not sure what effect it might be having. Triedmy next capsule last night and tried to half dose by actually breaking the capsule and pouring....all this stuff is a bit hard on your own eh? I'm sure I'd cope better if I didn't have a big bump in the way too! 
My hubby's gonna have a long list of jobs to do this weekend when he's home! hahaha


----------



## stefb

Lizziepots said:


> I had a feel for my cervix ( yes I know this is really TMI) and I can't find it! Either my channel tunnel has got longer or my hands have shrunk! lol I know I've felt it in past (don't ask). Not sure what effect it might be having. Triedmy next capsule last night and tried to half dose by actually breaking the capsule and pouring....all this stuff is a bit hard on your own eh? I'm sure I'd cope better if I didn't have a big bump in the way too!
> My hubby's gonna have a long list of jobs to do this weekend when he's home! hahaha

OMG lol i cant stop laughing at that :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: 
my bump is really hard when i wake up dunno if this is anything to do with it, but MW said my cervix is still long


----------



## xgemmax

where do u get it from?? the evening primose oil??


----------



## stefb

xgemmax said:


> where do u get it from?? the evening primose oil??

 supermarkets, chemists its easy and cheap to get hold off


----------



## Pearl

i got the 1000mg ones so i dunno what end to use it from lol... i think today il do it orally and tomorrow the other way coz i think taking 2 (1 each end) in a day would be too much , thatd be 2000mg !? ?


----------



## Sarah88

It's more effective as taken as a pessary when your in later stages of pregnancy so perhaps try that. (Vaginally I mean)


----------



## stefb

thats what ive been doin but not sure if its doing anything


----------



## Pearl

I took it orally yesterday and it didnt seem to do anything ... im gonna try the other way before bed tonight and we'll see. 

Oh & In ur opinion ladies, which has had more effect and is better ? raspberry leaf tea, primrose oil or the sex ??


----------



## stefb

raspberry leaf tea id say


----------



## jellybean2010

SO I have been taking EPO, and it seems to be doing nothing for me.. I am wondering what it means exactly to rub it on your cervix?? Stupid question I know. but am willing to try anything..


----------



## Nyn

If you can find your cervix, then break open a capsule on your fingers and massage your cervix very gently. Personally just inserted one vaginally as high up as I could get it before going to bed. I know that after a few days that had really really softened up my cervix as I was checked by my midwife. After about a week I could reach my cervix myself and gave it a massage every day. Just make sure you have super clean hands and short nails! x I'm definitely using it again this time!!


----------



## magicbubble

I had started putting them inside for a few days but have sropped now air read you shouldn't do that once you loose your plug.well I had something that was either discharge or a bit of plug.after asking what it was on here I now think it was just discharge but I detent risk it with the internal capsule anymore.booo:( what its powton massage by the way?


----------



## Keeley220886

my doc prescribed me evening primrose oil at 20 weeks , as a bit of a natural stress relief!! ive been taking them every day im now 31 weeks, surely if these things induced abour then she would have told me to take them????? xxxxxxx


----------



## lynne192

seen this thread any update on ti?


----------



## ferens06

lynne192 said:


> seen this thread any update on ti?

It's originally from 2008 :haha:

Have a look here https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/410841-raspberry-leaf-tea-rlt-evening-primrose-oil-epo-faq.html


----------



## lynne192

i know just wondered what happned to OP lol


----------

